# My 13 day DNP results



## demonbol

My 13 day DNP cycle

everyday supps:

multi vit

vit c 4-5g

vit e 800iu

v8 vegetable drink

My diet was moderate carbs moderate protein and low fat

i drank around 3-6litres of water daily

day 1-3: 200mg DNP daily, no heat, no sweats, no visual change, no scale change, only sides i had was heart burn

days 4-10: 400mg DNP daily, slightly hot nothing drastic, sweat slightly throughout the day, sweating more than usual in the gym and during cardio, no sides except heart burn, minor visual changes in mirror no scale change

das 11-13: 600mg DNP daily, this is when i began feeling the heat, yet it still was bareable nothing to uncomfortable, sweat on my forhead most of the day but thats about it. sweat like mad in gym and during cadio, feeling very lethargic dont feel like doing much. but still no night sweats. feeling a lot leaner but still no scale change.

urine was neon green throughout cycle, no crazy night sweats or insomnia, i actually had very pleasant deep sleep while on DNP wich was pleasant.

2 days after my last dose of DNP and i woke up covered in sweat, hopped on the scale and i was 5lb down, felt fine on DNP to be honest enjoyed it and i would definetley run it again.

my urine was neon green most the time throughout cycle

pics are day1, day 8 and day 15 (after lost water weight)


----------



## CandleLitDesert

so 5 lb in 13 days

or was that just the water weight?


----------



## nWo

I'm confused, so how much did you lose in total, 5lbs? Looking in good shape anyway pal :thumbup1:


----------



## shadow4509

I'm also confused. Sorry but are they before and after pics, I don't see a difference!?

You could have achieved this in the same time with no DNP!


----------



## demonbol

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I'm confused, so how much did you lose in total, 5lbs? Looking in good shape anyway pal :thumbup1:


 Yes i actually only lost 5lb was a surprise to me it came off two days after i finished my cycle but during cycle scales didnt change at all, and thank you gonns continue cutting until lower abs are more visible then time to bulk


----------



## nWo

demonbol said:


> Yes i actually only lost 5lb was a surprise to me it came off two days after i finished my cycle but during cycle scales didnt change at all, and thank you gonns continue cutting until lower abs are more visible then time to bulk


 Fair enough, hate the stuff personally. Only ran 300mg for a few days and I had to stop, felt like I was on the brink of going hypoglycemic at all times :lol: Lost 5lbs in total at least, but I can lose 3lbs a week running T3 without feeling like death.


----------



## Todai

I would not consider this worth it IMHO if thats all you achieved results wise.


----------



## stevebills

Don't mess with this s**t it's not worth dying to look good is it


----------



## 31205

Can see a difference between pics 1&2 but why not take all pics from same angle with same lighting etc? No point taking first in s**t light and last in best light at your best angle. That just defeats the object surely?


----------



## Xage

Don't really see the difference mate? - Also hard to compare pictures.. You should always take identical pictures before/aften.

That being said i love DNP, personally running 750mg daily atm, feeling like s**t when not around my fan. I'm off from work this week, so i can just lay in front of my fan all the time, and everything is okay.

For all the people saying that "Don't do DNP - Not worth it etc" .. DNP is really not that unsafe as people think, it's all about dosage and duration.. do you really think that doing 100+ clen and t3 is safe?


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Xage said:


> Don't really see the difference mate? - Also hard to compare pictures.. You should always take identical pictures before/aften.
> 
> That being said i love DNP,* personally running 750mg daily atm, feeling like s**t* when not around my fan. I'm off from work this week, so i can just lay in front of my fan all the time, and everything is okay.
> 
> For all the people saying that "Don't do DNP - Not worth it etc" .. DNP is really not that unsafe as people think, it's all about dosage and duration.. do you really think that doing 100+ clen and t3 is safe?


 I think people are saying don't do it because it makes you feel like s**t, and has the potential to kill you. I've used DNP and would use it again. But I wouldn't use it at a dose that made me feel awful.

Clen - is in my opinion unsafe, IF you have a heart condition you do not know about. I will not use it anymore - it's side effects scared me when I abused it. And I'll be honest - I was stupid with it.

T3 - perfectly safe. No one will die from T3. It's the "safest" of the drugs listed. It can lead to problems maybe/potentially - but none will kill you.

OP - you looked great before and look great not. But you should have felt more sides at 400mg.


----------



## Xage

sammym said:


> I think people are saying don't do it because it makes you feel like s**t, and has the potential to kill you. I've used DNP and would use it again. But I wouldn't use it at a dose that made me feel awful.
> 
> Clen - is in my opinion unsafe, IF you have a heart condition you do not know about. I will not use it anymore - it's side effects scared me when I abused it. And I'll be honest - I was stupid with it.
> 
> T3 - perfectly safe. No one will die from T3. It's the "safest" of the drugs listed. It can lead to problems maybe/potentially - but none will kill you.
> 
> OP - you looked great before and look great not. But you should have felt more sides at 400mg.


 True i just dislike all the people being totally scared out when hearing the word DNP. DNP is so effective and really can help a person loose fat like no other product out there. Yes i'm running 750, which is really high and i only do this because i'm off work. Would never go above 500 if i were working, cause even then i would be sweating insanely, but it's manageable.

I totally agree with your statement about t3 / clen, it's just that you see people completely believing that it is SAFE to do high dosages of both, there is always a risk. Same goes for DNP... BUT if you keep dosages low, get your Vit C, Vit E, Electrolytes, ALA etc it can be fairly safe, and imo wont kill anybody. I doubt anybody out there died from eating 250-500 DNP.

You hear all these people dying from DNP, but what you forgot is that their dosages are insane! Keep dosages low, keep diet clean and you'll be fine.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Xage said:


> True i just dislike all the people being totally scared out when hearing the word DNP. DNP is so effective and really can help a person loose fat like no other product out there. Yes i'm running 750, which is really high and i only do this because i'm off work. Would never go above 500 if i were working, cause even then i would be sweating insanely, but it's manageable.
> 
> I totally agree with your statement about t3 / clen, it's just that you see people completely believing that it is SAFE to do high dosages of both, there is always a risk. Same goes for DNP... BUT if you keep dosages low, get your Vit C, Vit E, Electrolytes, ALA etc it can be fairly safe, and imo wont kill anybody. I doubt anybody out there died from eating 250-500 DNP.
> 
> You hear all these people dying from DNP, but what you forgot is that their dosages are insane! Keep dosages low, keep diet clean and you'll be fine.


 DNP is effective. I can't disagree. I'd drop the dose and enjoy my time off work - but that's just me. Your'e your own man.

If you keep the dosage low you don't need and of the vitamins of electrolytes. They are just nice to have. Although - as we are on a public forum I have to say I completely disagree about it "won't kill anybody" not because I think it will. But because the stuff me and you consume is not regulated. What happens if the dosing is messed up and suddenly your daily 750mg is 3/4g? You don't think that will happen - but it's possible. So I can't endorse it personally.

I think DNP is the SAFEST diet drug - at low doses. But how do you know the dose is low? You are assuming the person who made it (who may have no training or real knowledge) has done his job properly. I read enough rubbish on here from people who think they are experts to not fully trust stuff like this - I've met a couple of lab owners, and one of them I wouldn't trust to wash my car. The only well known DNP lab I'd personally have some confidence in is Dimensions. And that's because he's done it for long enough to have learnt from his mistakes.


----------



## Xage

sammym said:


> DNP is effective. I can't disagree. I'd drop the dose and enjoy my time off work - but that's just me. Your'e your own man.
> 
> If you keep the dosage low you don't need and of the vitamins of electrolytes. They are just nice to have. Although - as we are on a public forum I have to say I completely disagree about it "won't kill anybody" not because I think it will. But because the stuff me and you consume is not regulated. What happens if the dosing is messed up and suddenly your daily 750mg is 3/4g? You don't think that will happen - but it's possible. So I can't endorse it personally.
> 
> I think DNP is the SAFEST diet drug - at low doses. But how do you know the dose is low? You are assuming the person who made it (who may have no training or real knowledge) has done his job properly. I read enough rubbish on here from people who think they are experts to not fully trust stuff like this - I've met a couple of lab owners, and one of them I wouldn't trust to wash my car. The only well known DNP lab I'd personally have some confidence in is Dimensions. And that's because he's done it for long enough to have learnt from his mistakes.


 There will always be that risk mate, i agree. But you cant base your dosages on the thought that it is overdosed. This is why you start slow and increase dosages every 3-5 day till you feel that you have the right dosage for you.

People dying from DNP is stupidity from their site.. I mean, we all read about that british girl who ate 8 pills of 250 in one go, or the woman who took 3 additional pills after eating cake for her birthday. You dont die from DNP, you die from stupidity cause you have no respect for the drug. I mean really, if you know your body and listen to eat, you know when you have taken to much and you can adjust.

Some people are like "I've planned 3 days, 250, 4 days 500, 5 days on 750 and 2 days on 1000... If they feel like s**t at 500 dosage, some people increase anyway, cause this is "The plan" .. it is so stupid, but a lot of people do this. Same goes for duration. DNP is effective from day 1, you might not feel it, but it is in there. If you have planned 14 days, but feel s**t after 10 days, then stop.. Its all about listening to your body and keep adjusting imo!

I agree mate, that it is fine you mention that DNP can kill somebody, cause this is public forum and all, but people just tend to make the drug a lot more dangerous than it really is IMO.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Xage said:


> There will always be that risk mate, i agree. But you cant base your dosages on the thought that it is overdosed. This is why you start slow and increase dosages every 3-5 day till you feel that you have the right dosage for you.
> 
> People dying from DNP is stupidity from their site.. I mean, we all read about that british girl who ate 8 pills of 250 in one go, or the woman who took 3 additional pills after eating cake for her birthday. You dont die from DNP, you die from stupidity cause you have no respect for the drug. I mean really, if you know your body and listen to eat, you know when you have taken to much and you can adjust.
> 
> Some people are like "I've planned 3 days, 250, 4 days 500, 5 days on 750 and 2 days on 1000... If they feel like s**t at 500 dosage, some people increase anyway, cause this is "The plan" .. it is so stupid, but a lot of people do this. Same goes for duration. DNP is effective from day 1, you might not feel it, but it is in there. If you have planned 14 days, but feel s**t after 10 days, then stop.. Its all about listening to your body and keep adjusting imo!
> 
> I agree mate, that it is fine you mention that DNP can kill somebody, cause this is public forum and all, but people just tend to make the drug a lot more dangerous than it really is IMO.


 You see - privately I might say one thing. But publicly, it's different. Some young boy/girl (doesn't matter) who is mentally Ill could read what I write and think oh it's okay to do he's done it a few times etc... And decide to copy me. I think stupid is a relative term - I'm fortunate that I've never suffered from a mental health disorder. But I do know someone who did. And the reality is - they are intentionally starting themselves to death. So taking pills to speed that up will be done. It's actually one of the reasons I think DNP should be harder to find/buy- more of a email your supplier rather than it being on the homepage. But it won't be, and I can't change that. One lab I know off now produce a safety/user guide and send it with the DNP. I think that's a good idea.

I've tested some high doses. And I'd never do it again. Never. All this being said - Deaths are really really rare. More people die from (insert silly example) than DNP. It's just got a stigma about it which won't go away. But that's okay. It still works


----------



## Vincey

Just heard this morning a friend of mine that I used to work with died yesterday.

He'd just jumped back into training from having 10 months off and used DNP for the last couple of weeks I'm told and that was the cause of his death.

I'd considered possibly using it but now I definitely won't


----------



## lumphammer

Vincey said:


> Just heard this morning a friend of mine that I used to work with died yesterday.
> 
> He'd just jumped back into training from having 10 months off and used DNP for the last couple of weeks I'm told and that was the cause of his death.
> 
> I'd considered possibly using it but now I definitely won't


 Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Vincey

lumphammer said:


> Sorry to hear that mate


 Another lad who worked there has been BB'ing for 16 years and had told me never to touch it but he just wouldn't have it, he was the type of person that will do something regardless of what could happen. He lived fast. Is a shame but even he'd say in the name of vanity he would do anything to look good.


----------

